#  > Telecomunicações >  > Mikrotik >  >  Regra para força o cliente a usar o dns do provedor, no Mikrotik!

## delegato

Aguém tem sucesso com a regra que força o cliente a passar pelo dns do mikrotik que pode ser feito cache de dns para dar mais agilidade na navegação?

Aqui quando ativo a regra tenho alguns problemas:

O gráfico de consumo cai consideravelmente!, será que requisição udp de dns externo consome muita banda assim?

Alguns clientes reclamam que não conseguem navegar!

Ocorrem consultas abusivas ao dns acredito que algum vírus tem como barrar ou limitar essas conexões por cliente?, pois acredito que essas consultas que fazem alguns clientes não navegarem!


Agradeço antecipadamente a colaboração.

----------


## jorgilson

Vc tem que fazer uma regra redirecionando as requisições para seu dns e fazer outra bloqueando acesso externo ao mesmo.

----------


## marcelorodrigues

DNS não consome nada de banda, a única vantagem é a resposta que será mais rápida

----------


## wondernetwork

tái carinha !





vc tem mk-auth na sua rede.(dá pra fazer um excelente servidor dns nele)
em 15 passos dá pra configura.
uso aqui na minha rede.
sem ele ! abertura de paginas ficava lenta..
principalmente se passa por repetidoras.

----------


## delegato

Aqui nos clientes via hotspot alguns ficam sem navegar quando ativo a regra! alguém sabe o que pode estar causando o problema?

Sim ao ativar aqui a navegação fica mais rápida, pois a resolução dos name ips dos sites ficam no server local porém alguns clientes não navegam!

Justamente a queda no gráfico é por causa desses clientes que não navegam, não economiza nada no link

----------


## eduardomazolini

Como você disse provedor, tome cuidado com suas decisões.
Clientes pontuais eu redireciono para o meu DNS pois os roteadores foram comprometidos e estão usando DNSs falsos.
Mas imagine que um PAI coloca um DNS que restringe conteúdo inapropriado. Ai ele chega em casa e vê que não esta funcionando o bloqueio?

/ip dns
set allow-remote-requests=yes servers=8.8.8.8,8.8.4.4
/ip firewall nat
add action=redirect chain=dstnat port=53 protocol=udp src-address=<IPDOCLIENTE>

----------


## inquiery

Buenas @*delegato*

Quando você fala "a regra" eu fico imaginando que você tem uma só, ou seja, apenas a no dstnat para redirecionar a porta 53 para outro host, e sem regra de mascaramento.
Se este é o caso, no servidor DNS, você vai ter que adicionar rotas para o servidor saber pra onde responder as requisições que ele está recebendo.

Seus clientes tem IPs públicos ou são mascarados?

----------


## delegato

Nessa rede e mascaramento estava tentando forcar para o proprio servidor de mascaramento

----------


## netuai

> tái carinha !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vc tem mk-auth na sua rede.(dá pra fazer um excelente servidor dns nele)
> em 15 passos dá pra configura.
> uso aqui na minha rede.
> ...


MUITO ÚTIL ESTA POSTAGEM. 
Agora me bateu uma pequena dúvida.
Tenho servidor de dns separado, para direcionar para ele, basta seta ele na routerbord e fazer estas regras? ou e diferente?

----------


## netuai

Bom dia a todos, o tópico é mais velho, porem funciona muito bem, mas me surgiu uma dúvida, nas regras de firewall tem uma regra que aponta todas as portas "exceto" a porta do link, mas e se a rb que estiver direcionando for uma rb que tem 4 links por exemplo, um balanceamento? seria mais fácil fazer uma regra pra cada porta e não fazer para as portas do link.

----------

